
Show HN: Voix.Space – Cathartic Interactive Data Visualization - tomeglenn
http://voix.space
======
tomeglenn
Exploring the capabilities and uses of interactive data visualization, this
social experiment will let users anonymously post a thought that other users
can see and respond to.

voix.space has great potential for sprints, creative idea sharing and general
therapeutic catharsis (including suggesting a pub trip).

NOTE: This experiment was developed as part of a 2 day labs event. You may
encounter bugs and it currently does not function on mobile or in safari. :(

